# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 4.0 Export graphique flash au format PDF

## pcouas

Bonsoir

Est t'il possible en APEX4.0 d'exporter des graphiques flash en PDF ?
Est il possible de passer directement au PDF sans que flash ne soit install sur les navigateurs client ?

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------


## pcouas

IReport et Jasper

----------

